# New Arista paper is fogged



## snark (Aug 15, 2021)

I bought 250 sheets of Arista VC RC paper from Freestyle a few months back.  I put it on the shelf where I have all my other papers (no problems there).  I started printing with ID-11 1:4 and got really bad fog.  Changed to Dektol 1:2 and got the same result.  It is rather unpredictable, most of the time the fog is uniform but sometimes it is blotchy (darker areas here and there).  I changed to Ilford paper and everything's fine using the same developer.

I emailed Freestyle and they say there have been no other complaints.

Anyone know what caused this?  Damaged in shipment perhaps?  Any suggestions before I throw it out?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 15, 2021)

It does not matter what happened to it if you open as new and it is bad, Freestyle should still give you your money back. I got the same generic answer from Kodak about their bad (or just old shipped as new?) Rapid fix....no other complaints. Our camera store is getting a refund for the shipment and I in turn got mine from the store.
Please list the manufacture date and batch number if printed on the box.


----------



## snark (Aug 15, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> It does not matter what happened to it if you open as new and it is bad, Freestyle should still give you your money back. I got the same generic answer from Kodak about their bad (or just old shipped as new?) Rapid fix....no other complaints. Our camera store is getting a refund for the shipment and I in turn got mine from the store.
> Please list the manufacture date and batch number if printed on the box.


No such info on the box, only an item number.  Stuff happens, I guess.  At least I am done with it...won't be wasting any more time trying to figure out what went wrong.


----------



## terri (Aug 15, 2021)

It sounds like it could be a bad batch.  I would try to push back a little with Freestyle, if you're convinced there's no issue with your darkroom that could have caused it.   It's Arista RC; hardly a financial blow to refund or replace.


----------



## snark (Aug 15, 2021)

Yep.  Fortunately, neither does it constitute a serious financial blow to me.  I think I will buy smaller quantities of Arista in the future in case it happens again, and let this sleeping dog lie.  

This box of paper was on sale when I bought it.  That's what I get for being a cheapskate.


----------

